# Rock Vs. Dance



## Lyxen (Jul 27, 2012)

What do you prefer either in a live setting or a recorded listening, Rock or Dance?​I was way into the Dance on this site when I first joined but now my life as carried me into a Rock band, and my focus is now pure rock. I have been to a club once or twice, never really enjoyed myself and I have never been to a venue for an Artist such as Skrillex, Dead Mau5 etc. I go to Social Clubs or Rock Venues now and play/listen.. What is your preference?​


----------



## Namba (Jul 28, 2012)

Hip Hop comes second after rock. I enjoy some hip hop every now and then.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 28, 2012)

Rock/Metal first, then Dance. I love both, but most of my favourite bands are metal and most of my friends listen to it, so we always so to metal shows.

When you mix electronic and metal though, it's pretty glorious.


----------

